# Geforce GTX 380 - High-End-Performance mit GT212 oder erst mit GT300 GPU?



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2009)

Geforce GTX380 - der neue High-End-Chip aus dem Hause Nvidia?*
Je nach Release-Schedule könnte er auf Basis des GT212 oder GT300 kommen - beide sollen ja bereits in der vielversprechenden 40nm-Technologie kommen und besonders letzterer den Fokus auf hohe Performance pro Watt legen.

Nachdem GT212 ja mit 384 Shader-ALUs, einem 4:1 ALU/TEX-Verhältnis und einem 256-Bit-GDDR5-Interface durch das Internet geistert, könnte GT300 erstmals seit dem G80 wieder eine komplett neue Architektur für DirectX 11 sein.

Angesichts der riesigen Fortschritte, die AMD inzwischen bei der Verdichtung ihrer Shader-Einheiten gemacht hat, muss Nvidia demnächst mal wieder eine Innovation bringen, will man nicht Gefahr laufen, wieder die zweite Geige spielen zu müssen. Dazu reicht es mMn auf lange Sicht nicht, einfach nur ein paar Shader-ALUs an die recht großen TPCs zu klatschen, auch wenn dies eine recht "günstige" Lösung vom R&D-Aufwand darstellen dürfte.

Was also meint ihr zum GTX 380?

*Ausgehend von Nvidias "8er-Fimmel" (seit der Geforce 4 bezeichnet die "8" die Spitzenmodelle einer jeden neue Serie) gehe ich mal von diesem Namen aus.


[update 24.03.2008]
Auf der Siggraph 2008 präsentierte Jon Olick einen interessanten Ausblick auf die Zukunft der Raster-Grafikkarten, auf den ich im Zuge der Recherchen für einen Artikels für die kommende Ausgabe 05/2009 stieß.

Unter anderem zeigte er dabei folgendes Diagramm, welches sich auch auf den GT 300 beziehen könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahegelegt wird dort eine Verteilung zentraler Funktionen wie zum Beispiel des Dreieckssetups in mehr oder weniger autarke Teile der GPU.[/update]​


----------



## Sash (13. Januar 2009)

garantiert mit dx11 und komplett neu..


----------



## leboga (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass sie sich mal etwas mehr Zeit lassen, denn imo machen die alles viel zu schnell und pushen sich gegenseitig mit Ati hoch Wenn der GT300 eine neue Architektur bieten würde, wäre ich auch bereit meine 8800GTX in Rente schicken


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2009)

Naja, die genauen GTX380-Specs kennt – mal abgesehen von der Taktfrequenz – derzeit wohl nur Nvidia. Wie hoch sie die Takte prügeln können, entscheidet der Reifegrad des 40nm-Prozesses bei TSMC und sie können sich, im Gegensatz zum grundlegenden Design der Funktionseinheiten, noch bis kurz vor knapp ändern.

Ich denke auch, dass GT212 noch die gewohnte TPC bietet (mit aufgebohrtem ALU-TEX) und GT300 auf der GTX380 dann eine neue Richtung einschlägt. Möglicherweise wandern Teile der ROP-Funktionalität bereits in die Shader.


----------



## RomeoJ (14. Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

wann soll den ca. das Release Datum des GT300 sein...??

Soll das in diesem Jahr noch sein, obwohl sie jetzt erst den GT200b mit 55NM Releast haben...


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Januar 2009)

Ich denk eher 2010 aber kann auch noch diese jahr kommen..


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass die GTX380 nach Plan gegen Herbst rauskommen wird.
Dann natuerlich auch mit GT300er-Chip, ansonsten wuerde das NVidia's Produktpalette komplett durcheinander bringen. (Wenn es denn noch verrueckter geht, als es schon ist.)


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe, dass sich die beiden Hersteller gegenseitig pushen, denn dann bekommen wir die meiste Leistung für unser Geld !! je eher DX11 kommt, desto eher werden Features davon acuh aufgenommen
ich würde gerne aufrüsten, warte damit aber bis zu den ersten dx11 karten, muss mich also noch etwas mit meiner HD2900xt gedulden ;(

lg Klemens


----------



## Philster91 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich denke mal auch, Ende diesen Jahres oder ganz am Anfang 2010, da Windows 7 ja auch in dem Dreh erscheint und DX11 unterstützt.

Die Daten hören sich auf jeden Fall interessant an.  

Gibt es eigentlich schon Spiele-Ankündigungen mit DirectX 11 oder wäre das noch zu früh zu sagen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Januar 2009)

Nein, ein explizit für DirectX 11 angekündigtes Spiel gibt es zurzeit ebensowenig wie einen konkreten Launch-Termin für die Geforce GTX380, GT300 oder GT212 - auch wenn 40nm und vielleicht 2 Mrd. Transistoren nicht unwahrscheinlich für den High-End-Chip klingen.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

Da muss man erwähnen das es ja noch nichtmal jetzt ein DX10 only Spiel gibt.

Vondaher kann es einige Zeit dauern bis DX11 in Spielen kommen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Januar 2009)

ich sag nichts außer was wird der graka beschleuniger den kosten? ich schätze ca. 400€ wenn nicht sogar mehr!
die neue archetekture und der GDDR5 speicher werden die graka schön teuerer machen^^

zudem überspringt nvidia GDRR4 speicher 

aber was man sich so schön denken kann ist das die Graka sehr gute Feature mit sich bringt!
mit der neuen archetektur werden die takte aufjedenfall sehr niedrig ausfallen, aber dafür ein hohes OC potenzial^^ 
und sehr sparmsam werden die ja auch wegen der 40nm herstellung.


dennoch bin ich ein ati/amd fan! aber naja man kauft schlieslich das besser wenns ungefähr gleichviel kostet


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf die GTX 380 auch sehr gespannt, hoffentlich legt Nvidia dann auch wieder etwas mehr Wert auf die Nerven der Kunden und versucht wieder so eine leise Kühllösung wie bei der 8800GTS/GTX zu integrieren. Dieser schräg gestellte Föhn auf der GTX280 ist nun wirklich nicht nötig und hat mich vom Kauf einer GTX280 abgehalten.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

@Cox du kaufst eine Karte nicht weil dir ein Feature des Kühlers als Bug erscheint? seltsam o.O

naja.. wenn GT300 die GTX380 wird is das sicher interessant.. den Schritt von GDDR3 auf GDDR5 halte ich für sehr berechtigt da GDDR4 kaum mehrleistung bringt aber wesentlich mehr kostet als GDDR3 (oder hab ich da was falsch in erinnerung??)

G212 wird sicher nur eine stärkere form des G200 sein .. aber der G300 müsste eig ein ganz neuer Chip sein.

naja mal schauen was draus wird bin jetzt erstmal mit meiner GTX260 verheiratet


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Januar 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> @Cox du kaufst eine Karte nicht weil dir ein Feature des Kühlers als Bug erscheint? seltsam o.O



Wo habe ich denn bitte etwas von Bug geschrieben? 

Wäre der Kühler der GTX280 nicht angewinkelt wäre die Karte höchstwahrscheinlich etwas leiser.


----------



## Fabian (19. Januar 2009)

hoffentlich kommem die noch dieses Jahr,dann steig ich um
Aber bitte nicht wieder dieses namens wirr warr


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wäre der Kühler der GTX280 nicht angewinkelt wäre die Karte höchstwahrscheinlich etwas leiser.



Was veranlasst dich zu dieser Annahme?


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn bitte etwas von Bug geschrieben?
> 
> Wäre der Kühler der GTX280 nicht angewinkelt wäre die Karte höchstwahrscheinlich etwas leiser.



nirgendwo.. aber durch deine aussage stellst du dieses (im sli fall) feature durch die blume als bug dar.

und leiser dedns dadurch net werden wenns "grade" wären ausserdem sinds eh schon leise genug.. wie leise denn noch?


----------



## Sp3cht (20. Januar 2009)

~550€ teuer ... Quadcore Gpu Rambus speicher .... das ist meine meinung


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was veranlasst dich zu dieser Annahme?



Die Physikalischen Gesetze 

Dadurch dass der Lüfter schräg gestellt ist und ebenso schräg die Luft auf die Kühlplatte der GTX280 bläst entsteht ein viel stärkere und lauteres Rauschen als wenn der Lüfter horizontal angeordnet wäre wie bei der 8800GTX/GTS oder HD4870.

Oder wie willst du dir sonst erklären dass eine GTX260/280 mit ca 600 Upm im IDLE lauter ist als eine HD4870 die im IDLE sogar mit 1000Upm dreht. Hätte man z.B. der GTX280 den Lüfter der 8800GTX verpasst, dann wäre die GTX280 sicherlich viel leiser als jetzt geworden, ich behaupte mal sogar dass sie im IDLE unter 1 Sone laut gewesen wäre.




FadeOfReality schrieb:


> nirgendwo.. aber durch deine aussage stellst du dieses (im sli fall) feature durch die blume als bug dar.



Sicherlich, verdrehst du allen Leuten das Wort im Mond und behauptest immer etwas was sich nicht gesagt haben? Übrigens hätte man dieses Problem auch besser lösen können, aber das liegt nun einmal daran dass die Leute in Amerika keinen Wert auf leise Kühlung legen was auch der Grund für die lauten Lüfter der X1900-Serie von ATI war wie mir mal beim Support von AMD erzählt wurde, die HD3870 soll ja dann wieder leise gewesen sein, wegen des Feedbacks der europäischen Kunden. Dazu kann ich jedoch nichts sagen da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eine 8800GTX hatte.



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> und leiser dedns dadurch net werden wenns "grade" wären ausserdem sinds eh schon leise genug.. wie leise denn noch?



Hast du überhaupt schon einmal eine GTX280 in Aktion erlebt? Wohl eher nicht, denn dann hättest du diesen von Unwissenheit strotzenden Spruch sicherlich nicht gebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Oder wie willst du dir sonst erklären dass eine GTX260/280 mit ca 600 Upm im IDLE lauter ist als eine HD4870 die im IDLE sogar mit 1000Upm dreht. Hätte man z.B. der GTX280 den Lüfter der 8800GTX verpasst, dann wäre die GTX280 sicherlich viel leiser als jetzt geworden, ich behaupte mal sogar dass sie im IDLE unter 1 Sone laut gewesen wäre.



Mögliche Erklärungen:
Zahl der Lamellen, Zahl der Lüfterblätter, Form der Lüfterblätter, Durchmesser des Lüfters, Qualität des Lagers, Dicke der Lüfterblätter, Struktur der Luftleitelemente,...
Vergleiche zwischen unterschiedlichen Konstruktionen bei gleicher Drehzahl machen selten Sinn - interessant wäre vielleicht noch ein Vergleich bei gleicher Heizleistung&Temperatur, aber dann könnte es auch der Kühlkörper sein oder bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich behaupte mal, die Schrägstellung des Lüfter ist für die Lautstärke gleich Null verantwortlich.
Wie ruyven_macaran schon schrieb, es liegt eher an der Form von Lüfterblättern und Lammeln sowie der Güte des Lagers.
Rein von der Kühlleistung her würde ich einen schräg gestellten sogar einem symetrisch angeordneten vorziehen, denn er gibt der Luft eine Abfließrichtung vor und es dürfte keinen Hotspot geben (der Teil direkt unter der Narbe/dem Motor bekommt normalerweise nie frische Luft zu sehen).
Und höhere Kühlleistung kann man dann auch wieder in niedrigeren Drehzahlen umsetzen, so das das ganze wieder leiser wird.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die Physikalischen Gesetze
> 
> Dadurch dass der Lüfter schräg gestellt ist und ebenso schräg die Luft auf die Kühlplatte der GTX280 bläst entsteht ein viel stärkere und lauteres Rauschen als wenn der Lüfter horizontal angeordnet wäre wie bei der 8800GTX/GTS oder HD4870.


Rauschen entsteht hauptsächlich, wenn die Luft mit hoher Geschwindigkeit um ein Objekt herumströmt, beispielsweise durch Kühlrippen. Trifft die Luft dagegen auf ein solides Objekt (Bodenplatte), erhöht das Rauschen dagen eher nicht.
_edit: Auch ist entscheidend, wie eng die Kühlrippen zusammenstehen…_

Um bei deinen Beispielen zu bleiben: Die 8800GTS-512 hatte einen ebenso schräg gestellten Lüfter - ist die etwa auch "laut"?


----------



## BamBuchi (21. Januar 2009)

@PCGH_Carsten :  Hast du schon infos über den Preis?
Also wie viel die wenn sie auf den Markt kommen kosten würden!?



MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Um bei deinen Beispielen zu bleiben: Die 8800GTS-512 hatte einen ebenso schräg gestellten Lüfter - ist die etwa auch "laut"?



Nein, die 8800GTS512 dreht im IDLE mit 300Upm und unter Last mit 600-700Upm, also mit weitaus niedrigeren Drehzahlen, zumindest die nicht übertakteten. Aber du hast schon recht, die 8800GTS meiner Freundin ist dank der Schrägstellung ab 800Upm auch deutlich zu hören 

PS: Wie kommst du denn mit der Lautstärke deiner GTX280 klar, weil ich jetzt für 230€ eine GTX280 von Zotac bekomme und jetzt nicht weiß was ich damit anfangen soll. Weil ich sie gestern nach meine Euphorieausbruch dann doch wieder abbestellt habe, da sie doch nicht so viel schneller als meine HD4870 ist und nun ist sie doch unterwegs zu mir 

Ist das ein zeichen oder Vorsehung, soll ich mich jetzt doch mit der GTX280 anfreunden? 

Oder sind die von Zotac nicht doch ein wenig leiser als die meisten anderen? Soll ich sie nun behalten, lohnt sich das, oder mache ich dann bei Verkauf meiner HD4870 zu viel Minus?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter, argh


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn nVidia da mal eine richtige neuerung, verbesserung reinbringt, die leistung usw. stimmen, könnte nV mal wieder richtig was landen, mal schauen was in der nächsten PCGH so zur GTX285 steht, die jetzt erstmal Thema ist
über die GTX300 reihe zu diskutieren macht eig nicht recht sinn, da es ja noch nichts offiziellees dazu gibt, wie grunddate(zB fertigungsverfahren, Chipname usw.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *Ausgehend von Nvidias "8er-Fimmel" (seit der Geforce 4 bezeichnet die "8" die Spitzenmodelle einer jeden neue Serie) gehe ich mal von diesem Namen aus.


 
Und wie ordnest du dann eine GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, oder die 7900GTX ein? 

Hmm, die GTX380 muss schon ein sehr guter Wurf von Nvidia werden, wenn sie nicht dauerhaft die Leistungskrone abgeben wollen, denn auch ATI schläft nicht und wird sicher eine große Nummer mit der 58xx hinlegen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Januar 2009)

Die  FX 5900 Ultra, und die 7900GTX waren Refresh-Chips


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die  FX 5900 Ultra, und die 7900GTX waren Refresh-Chips



Allerdings ist dieser "8er-Fimmel" ebenso bei ATI / AMD vorhanden...

9800, X800 Serie, X1800 Serie, HD 3800 Serie, HD 4800er Serie... Die einzige Ausnahme bildet die HD 2900 XT.
Alles mit 6 ist Midrange, genauso bei Nvidia.


----------



## steinschock (21. Januar 2009)

Die GTX 280 ist schon ne gute Karte und nach der Preiskorrektur durch ATI auch ihr Geld wert.
Die GTX 285 ist eigentlich nur wegen der erheblich geringeren Leistungsaufnahme interessant.
Da der G212 das gleiche Grunddesign aber ca 60% mehr shadder hat wird der schon sehr interessant.

Ich hoffe/glaube das die GTX noch eine ganze Zeit "hält" da Dx11 wohl genauso schleppend angenommen wird wie Dx10.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie ordnest du dann eine GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, oder die 7900GTX ein?



Darum steht da oben auch "einer *neuen* Reihe"…


----------



## axel25 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, sie ist erstmal genauso teuer wie die 280 beim start und geht dann auf um die 350€ runter

Klar für mich ist: Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Allso die Direck X 10 war ja ein aufgepumbte Direck x 9 nur das die 10 schneller war der einzige nachteil wiederum von x10 war der, das Vista so viel hardware gefressen hat das es kein sichtbaren unterschied gab zwischen 9und 10 hoffe mal die 11 wird Komplet was anderes als die Vorgänger


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Februar 2009)

Nöö,DX 10 hat in manchen games schon einen großen optischen Unterschied gezeigt.
Wobei ich DX 11 noch für relativ unrelevant halte,nicht einmal DX 10 hat sich bis jtz durchgesetzt

Allerdings hoffe ich auch das nV was tolles macht,wofür ich mich begeistern kann


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, was zählt ist die Leistung und um eine hohe Leistung zu erreichen muss eine neue Generation nicht immer vor Innovation strotzen (DX 11-Kompatibilität bzw Fähigkeit setze ich aber mal als selbstverständlich voraus).


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

Also, die sollen mal was GROßES rausbringen, den immer nur diese paar Prozent mehr Leistung, sind unnötig...
GTX 360 wird bestimmt was tolles ( immer positv denken ) 
Naja und DX 11 ist Pflicht.


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Februar 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie die sich gegen die HD58er schlagen


----------



## horst--one (24. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also, die sollen mal was GROßES rausbringen, den immer nur diese paar Prozent mehr Leistung, sind unnötig...
> .


 
joa so seh ich das auch .  Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als NV den G80 rausgebracht hat. 
Sowas sollte noch ein 2.mal passieren


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Februar 2009)

Jep der war verdammt schnell^^
Sehe das aber wie Tom,also mir kommt es schon auf technische Innovationen an,wie ATI konnte mit der 4800 Series die Shader um 40 % vergleichen,in der nächsten Gen erwarte ich von beiden Herstellern neune Innovationen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. März 2009)

Auf der Siggraph 2008 präsentierte Jon Olick einen interessanten Ausblick auf die Zukunft der Raster-Grafikkarten, auf den ich im Zuge der Recherchen für einen Artikels für die kommende Ausgabe 05/2009 stieß.

Unter anderem zeigte er dabei folgendes Diagramm, welches sich auch auf den GT 300 beziehen könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahegelegt wird dort eine Verteilung zentraler Funktionen wie zum Beispiel des Dreieckssetups in mehr oder weniger autarke Teile der GPU.


----------



## Brzeczek (7. April 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nein, ein explizit für DirectX 11 angekündigtes Spiel gibt es zurzeit ebensowenig wie einen konkreten Launch-Termin für die Geforce GTX380, GT300 oder GT212 - auch wenn 40nm und vielleicht 2 Mrd. Transistoren nicht unwahrscheinlich für den High-End-Chip klingen.




Für ein DX 11 Game brauchen die Programmierer auch erstmal eine DX11 Grafik Karte. 

Sonst wüssten die nicht wo hin die Programmieren müssten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

Zum programmieren reicht auch ne Softwarelösung, die M$ typischerweise mitliefert.


----------



## Brzeczek (7. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum programmieren reicht auch ne Softwarelösung, die M$ typischerweise mitliefert.




Aso ok aber die wissen Trotzdem nicht wie so eine DX11 Grafikkarte aussehen wird, in technische Hinsicht. 

Es war ja immer so das erst die Hardware dann erst die Software (Games) am Markt gekommen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2009)

Wie die Karte aufgebaut ist, muss man höchstens für spezifische Optimierungen wissen - und auch das teilen Nvidia und ATI den unterstützten Entwicklern so früh wie möglich mit, notfalls wird dann auf komplett via CPU emulierten Karten gearbeitet. (bzw. im Zeitalter der Konsolenportierungen ist das eh jedem egal)

Also technisch wäre es kein Problem, zum Kartenstart auch Spiele zu liefern, die die neuen Funktionen zumindest teilweise nutzen (für eine komplett drauf aufbauende Enginge bräuchte man natürlich sehr viel Vorlaufzeit) - aber es macht halt einfach keinen Sinn:
Auch mit noch so viel Unterstützung ist diese Art der Entwicklung besonders zeitaufwendig und selbst normaler Entwicklungsaufwand wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld, da es Monate bis Jahre dauert, bis ein nenneswerter Anteil der Spielkäufer entsprechende Karten hat und von dem zusätzlichen Aufwand profitiert.


----------



## HansWurst2 (8. Juli 2009)

Wieso halten die eigentlich immernoch an der veralterten Rasterisierung fest. Für mich gibt es keine Zukunft mehr für Rastergrafikkarten ...
Wann bauen die endlich Grafikkarten die auf Raytracing optimiert sind. Die sollen langsam mal aufwachen. Programmierer würden sich ne menge Arbeit sparen hochkomplizierte Schattenalgos entwerfen zu müssen. Ebenso würden komplizierte Lichtberechnungen wegfallen. Standartmäßig werden ja nur wenige Hardwarelichter ermöglicht, zumindest war das ja in der Generation der DX 9 Grakas so. Um den Rest muss sich der Programmierer selber Gedanken machen und irgendwie 'künstliches' Licht erschaffen. Zudem wäre da noch der interessante Effekt, dass durch BSP-Trees usw. ab einer bestimmten Grenze der Rechenaufwand für mehr Dreiecke logarithmisch wird und dadurch locker mehrere Millionen Polygone dargestellt werden könnten ohne Leistungseinbußen, was theoretisch unglaublich detallierte Modelle ermöglicht und Bumpmapping überflüssig machen würde. Zumindest ist seit der 8000er Generation mit CUDA jetzt schon Echtzeitratyracing möglich und das ohne großartig optimierte Hardware. Sollte also mit der kommenden Generation diese Leistung sich verdreifachen sehe ich keinen Grund mehr Raytracing auf CUDA-Basis nicht einzuführen. Ich habe da z.B. eine CUDA Demo auf einer Nvidiaseite gefunden die auf meiner 9600GT Raytracing mit 60-75 FPS ermöglicht. 
Ich kann nur hoffen das in den nächsten 2 Jahren irgendein Entwicklerstudio (vllt Crytek!?) auf die Idee kommt und z.B. Crysis 3 mit ultrarealistischer Licht- und Schattendarstellung fast ohne Leistungseinbußen ausstattet.
Rasterizer Buuhh -> Raytracer Juhu!


----------



## Bert2007 (21. Juli 2009)

GTX 380...hmmmm (please launch),denke die kommt mit GT300 chip.
die wird bestimmt der hammer,sollte ati aber schneller sein,dann kauf ich die!
mir egal ob nvidia oder ati...hauptsache power und bitte keine heizplatte mehr,
wenn ich da an meine beiden ati 4870 denke....oh gott


----------



## Holzhammer (21. Juli 2009)

Also derzeit halte ich von dem ganzen DX11
schranz überhaupt nichts, 

Es kann natürlich sein das die neue 3xx reihe von NV
seine vorteile bietet, 
aber ich für meinen teil werd mir das erst in aller ruhe
ansehen bevor ich schon jetzt daran denke mir so ne karte zu holen

Auf die erste generation dieser karten werde ich eh verzichten
denn bis es genung games gibt die DX11 unterstützen
sind die ersten karten doch schon wieder alt und 
taugen dann sicher nichst mehr

Bin auf jedenfall schon gespannt..


Greetz


----------



## -NTB- (21. Juli 2009)

Holzhammer schrieb:


> Also derzeit halte ich von dem ganzen DX11
> schranz überhaupt nichts,
> 
> Es kann natürlich sein das die neue 3xx reihe von NV
> ...




Wobei, die 1. dx 10 karten in dx10 auch sehr schlecht skaliert haben, und hd4870+co genug power haben....

würde abwarten was kommt, evt. wirds sich gar nicht wirklich rentieren, dass upgrade....naja abwarten was passiert.....hoffentlich sind diesmal die standart kühler wenigstens effizienter und leiser


----------



## snorp (22. Juli 2009)

HansWurst2 schrieb:


> ...Rasterizer Buuhh -> Raytracer Juhu!



Ich sehe es genauso, es wäre eine super Veränderung für uns und auch für die Industrie. Aber darauf können wir sicher noch etwas länger warten. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2009)

HansWurst2 schrieb:


> Wieso halten die eigentlich immernoch an der veralterten Rasterisierung fest. Für mich gibt es keine Zukunft mehr für Rastergrafikkarten ...


Weil Raytracing einfach nicht so toll ist, wie du es gerne hättest?!

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - "Raytracing in Spielen" von Daniel Pohl
PC Perspective - John Carmack on id Tech 6, Ray Tracing, Consoles, Physics and more
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - "Raytracing in Spielen" von Daniel Pohl
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - "Raytracing in Spielen" von Daniel Pohl
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - "Raytracing in Spielen" von Daniel Pohl (aber jemand, der mit RT gearbeitet hat, naja, lassen wir das...)


HansWurst2 schrieb:


> Wann bauen die endlich Grafikkarten die auf Raytracing optimiert sind.


Gibts schon längst, nur ist Raytracing einfach Müll, sonst hätt mans längst genutzt.



HansWurst2 schrieb:


> Die sollen langsam mal aufwachen.


Vielleicht sind sie das?
Und vielleicht wissen die schon, was sie tun??

Warum wachst du nicht auf und schaust dir mal den Sack voll Nachteile an, die das ach so tolle Raytracing so mitbringt.

Ach, übrigens: schon der Entwickler fand seine 'Erfindung' doof, da zu viel Rechenleistung benötigt wird.



HansWurst2 schrieb:


> Programmierer würden sich ne menge Arbeit sparen hochkomplizierte Schattenalgos entwerfen zu müssen.


Siehe Links, aber John Carmack hat ja keine Ahnung, du weißts besser, right??



HansWurst2 schrieb:


> Ebenso würden komplizierte Lichtberechnungen wegfallen.


Genau, dafür hätte man 'nen Sack voll Probleme, wie z.B. die Geschichte mit dynamischen Content, siehe die Links, die ich gepostet hab.



marius-prehn schrieb:


> HansWurst2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rasterizer Buuhh -> Raytracer Juhu!
> ...


Ich nicht, weil Raytracing einfach nur gehypter Unsinn ist.

Rasterizing ist um ein vielfaches effizienter, deswegen nutzt man das ja auch und nicht das super tolle Raytracing.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2009)

Rasterizing ist effizienter, sobald man vergleichsweise wenig Informationen für vergleichsweise viele Pixel hat. Hat man viele Informationen für vergleichsweise wenig Pixel (was ohne SSAA heute zunehmend der Fall ist), kann Raytraycing durchaus die sinnvollere Alternative sein:
Berechnungen pro Fläche abzuarbeiten macht nur Sinn, wenn diese Fläche mehrere Pixel definiert. Wird ein Pixel dagegen gar von mehreren Flächen bestimmt (z.B. bei einer Reflexion), kann sich die Rechenlast bei einem Rasterizer deutlich erhöhen.

Trotzdem wirds noch n Weilchen dauern, bis man diese prinzipiellen Vorteile des Verfahrens auch in ein ähnlich hoch optimierte Kombination aus Hard- und Software umgesetzt hat. Gegebenenfalls sogar ein sehr langes Weilchen, denn Standards in der PC-Industrie sind extrem schwer einzuführen - und bereits jetzt entwickeln die unterschiedliche Raytraycing Gruppen in unterschiedliche Richtungen, was eine gemeinsame Hardwareoptimerung unmöglich macht. (Voxel vs. Polygon z.B.)


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2009)

Nein, kann es nicht, schau dir doch mal die Links an, die ich gepostet hab!

Das ich immer alles hier quoten muss, find ich nicht toll, hier mal ausm 3DCenter Forum:



			
				ausm 3DCenter FOrum schrieb:
			
		

> Coda schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das wurde hier schon unendlich oft diskutiert. Z.B. kannst du wenn du Raytracing verwendest Vertex- und Geometry-Shader grad mal vergessen. Das Konzept funktioniert da einfach nicht. Dynamische Geometrie ist allgemein ein großes Problem, auch wenn es inzwischen relativ gute In-Flight-Sortierungsalgorithmen gibt.
> ...



Du siehst, Raytracing ist einfach nicht so toll, wie uns eingeprügelt wird, es hat einfach viel zu viele Nachteile, gerade was die Effizienz betrifft.
Aber wohl auch was die Optik betrifft.

Schau dir einfach mal den Thread an!
Oder such mal im 3DCenter Forum nach Raytracing.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich hier genug Foren zu lesen hab:
Wie dir sicherlich aufgefallen ist, bestätigt das erste Post meine Argumente sogar


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2009)

Wo bestätigt es das deine Argumente?!

Ich sehe da eher, das davon gesprochen wird, das Raytracing ineffizient ist und keine Probleme löst - nur neue schafft.
Schau dir auch mal einige andere Postings in dem Thread an, besonders ScottManDeath, Coda, Demirug und andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2009)

Er, erster Absatz: heutige Shader lassens ich für Raytraycing nicht nutzen.
Ich:
"Trotzdem wirds noch n Weilchen dauern, bis man diese prinzipiellen Vorteile des Verfahrens auch in ein ähnlich hoch optimierte Kombination aus Hard- und Software umgesetzt hat."=heutige Hardware ist nicht für Raytraycing optimiert.

Er, zweiter Absatz:
Raytraycing ist deutlich effizienter, wenn man extrem viele Polygone zeichnen will.
Ich:
"Hat man viele Informationen für vergleichsweise wenig Pixel, kann Raytraycing durchaus die sinnvollere Alternative sein" - im Falle einer Polygon-basierten Engine könnten diese Informationen aus einem hohen Polygoncount bestehen.

Er, Rest: Gelaber über aktuelle (Nicht-)Implementierungsverfahren, gar kein Bezug zu meinen Ausführungen über theoretisches Potential und zukünftige Entwicklung.


P.S.:
Wenn du hier ne Diskussion führen willst, wäre es nett, wenn du einfach direkt argumentierst. Ich hab weder Lust, mit Leuten in weiteren Foren zu quatschen (sonst würde ich das da machen), noch vor jeder meiner Antworten dir erstmal die Aussagen zu erklären, auf die ich reagiere.


----------



## JonnyCCC (13. August 2009)

Die Taktraten und andere Details wurden über die neuen kommenden Nvidia Karten veröffentlicht.

Mit Hilfe der Silizium-Proben der NV70/G300/GT300 Chips hat uns Nvidia einige Informationen zu diesen Karten, und gab uns eine Vorstellung von der Taktfrequenz der Nvidia GeForce GTX 380.

Die Probe-Boards kommen mit einem GPU-Takt. Die angebliche Silizium GT300 A1 Chip Taktrate beträgt 0,7 GHz, mit 512 Cores und arbeiten auf 1,6 GHz. 

Der GDDR5-Speicher wurde erhöht auf 1,1 GHz oder 4, QDR 4 GT / s (Milliarden Transfers pro Sekunde), dass ein Endergebnis der Bandbreite des Massenspeichergerät von 281,6 GB / s bedeutet. 

Nach den Informationen laut nVidia soll die GTX380 zunächst 1:1 auf das Verhältnis der GeForce GTX280 als Basis für den Vergleich dienen.

Wann der 2,4 Millarden Transistoren schwere G300 alias Geforce GTX 380 das Licht der Welt erblicken wird, kann noch nicht genau gesagt werden. Auf der Nvidia-internen Roadmap ist er allerdings weiter für das letzte Quartal dieses Jahres vorgemerkt.


----------



## klefreak (18. August 2009)

klingt irgendwie interessant aber acuh nicht "deutsch" , eher nach google übersetzung


----------



## Naumo (18. August 2009)

ich will jetzt mal fakten


----------



## Rheinländer (29. Dezember 2009)

Naumo schrieb:


> ich will jetzt mal fakten



Ich auch aber scheinbar gibt es immer noch keine echten Fakten


----------

